
Bibiana Steinhaus: Bundesliga referee shattering football's glass ceiling (2017) - Tomte
http://edition.cnn.com/2017/11/06/football/bibiana-steinhaus-first-female-referee-bundesliga/index.html
======
Tomte
> "If you're not fine with women around you, you don't have to play,"
> Steinhaus says matter-of-factly. "It's your choice, right?

